# Need pedal info!



## 04R1000 (Feb 8, 2004)

My new R1000 is at the bike shop ready to be picked up. I ride mountain bikes mostly but decieded to get a road bike and there are so many pedals for the road bike. I need help!


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Why not use the same type of pedals? It may not be aesthetically correct, but it's more practical.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

04R1000 said:


> My new R1000 is at the bike shop ready to be picked up. I ride mountain bikes mostly but decieded to get a road bike and there are so many pedals for the road bike. I need help!


I use MTB pedals on my road bike. That way I can use my MTB shoes when I anticipate having to do some walking (going to the store, going to work) and road shoes on other rides. Having common pedals just simplifies things for me.


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

*I use Crank Bros EB's on both my roadie and mtb*

Love them and not having to switch out cleats or have multiple sets of shoes.


----------



## 04R1000 (Feb 8, 2004)

I always seem to over look the simple and best answer! Thanks


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

04R1000 said:


> I always seem to over look the simple and best answer! Thanks


Did you get the black or the lime-green R1000? I have the '03 sorta Saeco gray/red.


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

*Saeco colors*



lemonlime said:


> I have the '03 sorta Saeco gray/red.


I just picked got my new R3000 in Metallic Blue. The strange thing is that it has a Saeco sticker on it. C'dale's website doesn't show any blue Saeco models.


----------



## 04R1000 (Feb 8, 2004)

lemonlime said:


> Did you get the black or the lime-green R1000? I have the '03 sorta Saeco gray/red.


I got the Black R1000 today, My roommate ordered the lime-green R1000 at the same time but Cannondale doesn't have any and won't be making any untill Feb. 28th. Which is no big deal I guess because the weather isn't great here now anyway.


----------



## James McDonald (Mar 12, 2004)

*Speedplay pedals - No doubt*

Ever since they sponsored our university team, I've been a big fan of Speedplays. They're pricey, I guess, but I've never had a problem with them (the road pedals, that is) and they look oh-so-cool.

Once you get past the initial adjustment phase (people compare it to walking on ice), you'll never go back to standard pedals...plus the weight is minimal.


----------

